# {RESOLVED}nv4_mini.sys Video Card Problem



## take.thestep (Jul 30, 2003)

For a number of times games had crashed and a windows Blue screen came Up reading : Driver IRQL not less or Equal
Address BFE379AO Base at BFDBD000
Date Stamp 3ed2F751 _nv4_mini.sys

I have tried to reinstall the drivers of my Graphic's Card but nothing changed. If you you have any recommendations please reply


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

you have to uninstall the drivers before reinstalling them go to 
www.nvidia.com
d/load the latest drivers
go into device manager uninstall the video card reboot the computer in vga mode and let windows reinstall the card and then install your new drivers


----------



## take.thestep (Jul 30, 2003)

thanks dai the PC is working properly now Have a nice day & thanks AGAIN!!!


----------

